# Circumcision - afraid it will hurt my baby



## S.A.Mommy

Hi Ladies,

I've been lurking on this site daily since I found out we're having twins, and with my due date coming closer (another 5 1/2 weeks to go, :happydance:), I'm getting more and more concerned about our boy's circumcision. DH and I decided that's what we wanted, but lately I've been so worried that it will hurt him, and I can't bear the thought!

Did anyone else have their newborn circumcised? At what age? And what was your experience with this? 

I'd appreciate your input, and hopefully put my mind at ease :help:


----------



## jneller

I had my son circumcised. I think it hurts them a little, but it is much better as a newborn when they can't remember it. They wrap it in bandages and ointment and it heals in a few days. It made me feel bad too, but I can't imagine putting him through that at an older age.


----------



## missiethegal

I know that circumcision can be a hot topic for many but DH wanted to have it done for our boys so we opted to have it done while at the hospital (for each of our 4 boys) and we've never had any problems or concerns. I was nervous about it too when we had our first son.
I have personally never witnessed one occurring but my boys were always fine and content when they came back into the room shortly after and never revealed any signs that they were in pain later either. They all were done between 1-2 days old. 

Just be sure to use lots of petroleum jelly so the diaper doesn't stick while healing and everything should be fine.

And honestly, the nurses collecting the little vials of blood from heel pricks appeared to be a much more traumatic experience in my opinion.


----------



## Danigirl22891

Im not a twin mommy but i have researched circumsion. I highly suggest you research it and watch a video of a baby getting circumsed. I wouldn't ever get my child circumsiced if he wanted it he can do it him self its not like its a part of the body that you can grow back. What are your reasons for wanting one?


----------



## lozzy21

Jumping in because I don't like seeing posts unanswered. 

In the UK males only get circumcised for religious reasons or because of a medical problem. There isent enough medical backup to support circumcision as a valid preventative procedure. 

As for the pain part, yes it would hurt. It's cutting off some of a baby's skin.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi hun. I have no exprience of having a baby circumcised, but my 5 year old was in the summer. We circumcised him for religious reasons, but in our culture, it is done when the child is older (3 years +) rather than as a baby. There are a few reasons for this. Firstly we believe he should be out of nappies, as it's more hygenic. As you can imagine, it must sting to be sitting in a wet nappy while healing from a circumcision. Secondly, we feel its best when a child can communicate with us and let us know if he's in pain etc. and thirdly its a sort of right of passage and they have a celebration afterwards. He isn't pinned down, he is numbed completely and i was with him throughout the whole procedure. He lyed back and was playing on his nintendo DS while it was being done! The pain comes afterwardsm when the numbness wears off, but I was advised by the doctor to give him nurofen and paracetemol for children and regular intervals and this controlled it. He did not cry even once! And by the next day he told me there was no pain at all. I like you was really worried about it. And to add to my worry I wasnt sure if it was a good idea to have him done at that age as i was worried that he'd get scared and it would somehow scar him. I am so glad we did it how we did now. I had explained to him from the age of 4 what we do in our culture and how all the men are curcimcised so he knew about it and when the day came, he was actually looking forward to it. He loved all the fuss made over him afterwards and like I said, he didn't even cry once. He was fully healed within a week or so. I will be doing the same for the twins when their time comes.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, being totally honest it isn't something I would ever do with my own kids, but I respect that in some cultures and religions it is important and necessary. Not sure even then if I could go through with it, but then I've never had to face the issue who knows?

If this is not a huge religious deal to you, and your instinct as a mother is screaming 'no' at you, then I'd personally think twice x


----------



## 17thy

Definitely watch a video or two of the process. Do your research. If I have a son he will not be circ'd.


----------



## chetnaz

I've watched these videos and I have to say that my own experience with my son was nothing like this, so they do not represent ALL circumcisions. Of course my son was older, but still, we have to do our own research in these things, keep an open mind and try not to believe everything we read/see as some of it is scaremongering. I did it for cultural, religious and hygiene reasons. And the fact that he was the age he was, no one can say to me that I did it without his consent. He knew about it and was actually looking forward to it as his older cousin went through the procedure a year before and he remeberedit and was all for it. My son hasn't been in any way negatively affected by it and has even told me he's going to 'guide the babies and tell them not to worry' when their time comes as he's 'their big brother'. If you're not doing it for religious or cultural reasons and it really doesn't sit right with you, then don't do it Hun. But if you really want to and just a bit worried, than try not to, do your research and make sure it's done at a proper hospital with a proper doctor and with anthesthtic. Good luck. X


----------



## Kielee

Personally I don't like it and I think it causes unnecessary pain and suffering to you LO, I know people say that they won't remember it or even feel it but in my opinion there's no need unless it's for a medical reason.

Please don't take it that im having a go or think bad of you this is just how I feel about it xx


----------



## wondertwins

This is a hot topic and a very personal parenting choice. We had our twins' circs done in the hospital one week ago. Both are already healed and neither seemed bothered or irritated by them at any point. The site is numbed for the procedure. We kept them lubed with ointment for a few days so they wouldn't rub the diaper. In the US, circs are very common, and your doctor should be able to give you information with details (even pictures) on how the procedure is done as well as the pros and cons of doing them.


----------



## S.A.Mommy

Thanks so much for your insight into this, I can see that it can become a heated debate. After some research and discussing it with my husband, we have decided to not do the circumcision if there's no medical reason for it. If we ever have to do it, for whatever reason, we'll make sure our boy sleeps through the procedure.

I just couldn't imagine my little baby boy being strapped to a bed and cut, whether he can remember it later or not. I think I'll tear the hospital apart to get to him!


----------

